

Co-Founding a Startup - benbinary
http://benbloch.posterous.com/co-founding-a-startup

======
djb_hackernews
I have been building something similar as a side project.
<http://impromptudo.com>. (also an even less polished mobile version at
<http://m.impromptudo.com>, but it should auto detect your mobile browser)

At one point you could post your own stuff, but was removed after some
feedback and I just didn't have the critical mass to avoid users posting
something to do, and not hear from anyone else and then deem my app useless.

Edit: Ha, just noticed I replied in the comments when the original post went
up that I had something brewing for his startup idea.

~~~
stevenj
Are you still actively working on this?

~~~
djb_hackernews
Define active. It's a side project. I'd say now I put in about 4 hours/week. I
know it needs to be more, but life is busy.

But it generally flies itself. I'm pulling in events from several services, at
about 400/day over the 12 "most active" cities in the US.

Right now my priorities are:

* Add more cities

* Improve data quality

* Improve mobile version (maybe android app)

* Add more filtering

* run google adwords campaign

And much more. Plenty of work.

------
hbz
Would this pull event data from existing social networks like Facebook,
foursquare etc?

~~~
jewgonewild
Currently from foursquare. But we have some ideas we want to play with in the
future.

------
ctide
I think this is a problem that's going to be solved more correctly via things
like group messaging rather than a direct solution, but it's certainly an
interesting problem to tackle.

~~~
jsavimbi
Group messaging currently solves the problem, but as we become more complex
and technology aware, other solutions will bloom to meet our growing
necessities, imo.

~~~
ctide
Group messaging is certainly not an ideal solution to it, but I think it's
probably better than any focused solution. It's one of those problems that any
solution that is focused on solving that problem is useless far too often to
ever take hold. The best solution to this is something that makes it easier to
communicate with people -- not something that makes it easier to 'plan instant
events'.

------
allanscu
Congrats and good luck.

------
mikegee
Godspeed!

------
calebelston
These guys are solid.

